# True blizzard here tonight!!!! FANTASTIC: movie!



## J.S. (14 Jan 2013 às 23:06)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PknhpvUa8lk&feature=youtu.be

-2 C and after 4 cm today it added another 6-7 cm (still going on). Super. This also means thaw is nearby, but it is likely it won't reach us. Yes, we have a nice winterblanket finally in the city of Middelburg...


----------



## J.S. (15 Jan 2013 às 07:55)

J.S. disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PknhpvUa8lk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> -2 C and after 4 cm today it added another 6-7 cm (still going on). Super. This also means thaw is nearby, but it is likely it won't reach us. Yes, we have a nice winterblanket finally in the city of Middelburg...



SOme pics


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2013 às 16:55)

Muito vento e muita neve


P.S.: pedia era que reduzisses o tamanho das tuas imagens para tornar a visualização mais rápida...


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2013 às 17:12)

J.S. disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PknhpvUa8lk&feature=youtu.be



Ainda gostaria de ver uma situação destas aqui na minha rua

Reforço o que disse o Aristocrata, era melhor que as fotos fossem mais pequenas.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2013 às 17:30)

Dan disse:


> Ainda gostaria de ver uma situação destas aqui na minha rua
> 
> Reforço o que disse o Aristocrata, era melhor que as fotos fossem mais pequenas.



Que grande nevão. 

Aqui em Bragança um nevão destes ia ter proporções bíblicas e podia ter grandes consequências, não estamos preparados para isto.


----------



## J.S. (16 Jan 2013 às 14:10)

*Esta manhã -11,0 C, no centro da Holanda -18,0*



Aristocrata disse:


> Muito vento e muita neve
> 
> 
> P.S.: pedia era que reduzisses o tamanho das tuas imagens para tornar a visualização mais rápida...



Sobre o tamanho. Tenho Firefox e com firfox tudo fui redimensionado automatico. Por tantoacho que voces tem uma otra programma. Mas esta bem, hoje a noite vou redimensionar o tamanho.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2013 às 23:57)

Fantástico! Quem me dera ver assim o Porto!


----------



## J.S. (20 Jan 2013 às 22:39)

*And another round: heavy snowfall! Movies!*

Near my weatherstation (at 54s you can see it actually).

As you can see at the station itself, temperature was pretty constant. To the east, warmer air was getting in and there was freezing rain (1 cm of it). When the wind turned southwest tonight the temp dropped again..

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IZEELAND35

Snowcover reached 13-14 cm where there was no wind, coming from about 7-8,5 cm (we lost a lot because of wind and snow gets compacted under its own weight). There has been no thaw since sunday last week.

EDIT: it has been snowing from 11 o'clock till now and now another shower, behind the front is developping and seems to hit me. It has started snowing again. Temp -3,5 C. With some luck I ghet another 2 cm or so..


Low drifting snow



Still busy on the roads. Most people have wintertires, like I said before. If you don't, you simply can't drive under these circumstances.

Entering the city of Veere.



THis is the real bummer: the snow gets swept off the fileds and into the canals...Some canals were completely sealed: no more visisble at all. Just a straight line with the surrounding land.


----------

